# potty pads



## jerricks (Dec 24, 2007)

When I got Kruze he was just 8 weeks old, I know now that was to young, but anyway, it was September and I took him out about every hour, so he is being trained to go outside, he is now ringing his bell to be let out, I also have a potty pad at the door, just in case, he will us it occasionally, my question is, do i get out a new one when he uses it once, or do i leave it for a few times to the potty?
thanks, this is my first to have a potty pad


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I think when a puppy is being trainned to go in a certain place, it's ok to have the scent there - so you could probably leave it down for a couple of pee pee's. But I personaly don't like seeing the pee pee, nor do I want them stepping on the wet paces on the pad, so I change ours whenever I see it's been used.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I change after 2 pees...unless we're mostly going outdoors because I don't want the pee sitting there for days.


----------



## chiquita (Sep 1, 2007)

Cora is 5 months and 4 weeks and is doing better than i expected when it comes to potty training. I haven't taught her to go outside yet because It's too cold (but as soon as it warms up I'll give her the option). As for now I have her using the *wizdog.* Since the pad is under the screen and her paws never touch it, I leave the pad all day. I change to a fresh pad at 8pm, after her last pee, and leave that one until 8pm the next day. Cora pees at most 5 times a day and thankfully the pads i use zap all odor so you would never know. 

However if i had the regular pads down without the wizdog I would change the pad after 2 uses, simply because i wouldn't want her stepping in pee. But that would get expensive rather quickly. 

Hope that helped  

PS- Such a cute pic of Kruze


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> I think when a puppy is being trainned to go in a certain place, it's ok to have the scent there - so you could probably leave it down for a couple of pee pee's. But I personaly don't like seeing the pee pee, nor do I want them stepping on the wet paces on the pad, so I change ours whenever I see it's been used.[/B]


I change mine after every use. Lady won't use a pad twice plus I hate looking at the pee stain. I use the large Pooch Pads for mature dogs so they are very absorbent, but I can still smell it. I have a very sensitive nose.


----------



## bigsmom (Sep 8, 2007)

after every 2 usually :biggrin: ....you have to be careful to pick them up after that .......it ensures that they won't consider the area "too dirty"....which leads them to go elsewhere like the carpet :w00t:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I change after each use.


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

I change after each use. I don't have a choice because she won't go twice on the same one. If its dirty she drags it out into the hallway or brings it to us. I don't think its too expensive because I buy mine on ebay by the 30 lb box which contain about 300. They last quite a while.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I usually get about 3 pees per pad, but I have six piddlers now. I have the pads on top of pish pads because I have a couple that like to get the very corners of the pads


----------

